
New Job Fear – You are not Alone - craigkerstiens
http://nyghtowl.io/2013/09/22/new-job-fear-you-are-not-alone/
======
peter_tonoli
This sounds similar to imposter syndrome
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impostor_syndrome](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impostor_syndrome)

